# Any Info Appreciated



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everyone this is my first post in the pocket watch section, and i'm very keen to show off my latest purchase.

so here she is:

*a fully working solid 9ct pocket watch*










I absolutely love the detail on these old pocket watches thats what initially drew me in.

not sure of the movement or even who the case was made by so any info would be great.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice, although not for me - just - love the workmanship! :yes:

Andreas (Microlisk) will probably be able to ID it exactly, so I'm not gonna' even try :lol:

Take a look at Andreas' website, you might be able to ID the movement yourself from there - link vi my site below on the links page.


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

thats an interesting site for sure, will take a longer look through when i have the time.

and i agree the workmanship is of a standard un-matched by the the majority now-a-days


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

What? Me?

Oh, that's just a simple [west-] swiss pocket watch around the 1890ies, with a cylindre escapement, 10 jewels, the movement is called "Lepine calibre IV", a really common standard movement, made in millions in several raw movement manufactures, mostly sold anonymously (as this piece here). The hands are called "spade" and of [blued] steel.

Cheers,

Andreas

BTW: Are there any more signs in the back lid but that 9K ??


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks for the info Andreas much appreciated

there is one other mark inside the caseback looks like a star with a capital H in the center, and a serial no.

the inner case back is stamped for copper and another serial no.

cheers.

Leo


----------

